

Drop test:  iPhone 5 destroys Galaxy S4 - mpweiher
http://www.cultofandroid.com/26893/drop-test-proves-galaxy-s4s-durable-plastic-is-no-match-for-iphone-5s-aluminum-video/

======
scdoshi
really, destroys?

